# Tabelle auslesen



## JanUlrich (22. Dez 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich will mit Java folgende Tabelle auslesen: Untis 2012 Wintersemester 2011/2012 Hochschule Rottenburg 2
Das ist ein Vorlesungsplan einer Uni.

wie kann ich rausbekommen von wann bis wann (also Uhrzeit) eine bestimmte Vorlesung statt findet?

per Regulärem Ausdruck oder XPath das aus dem Quelltext zu fischen find ich umständlich, weil ja irgendwie ein Bezug zwischen der linken Spalte, in welcher die Zeiten stehen, und dem Tabellenelement, in dem der Name der Vorlesung steht, hergestellt werden muss.
Wollte daher mal fragen ob ihr mir ne Alternative wisst oder sonst irg wie ein bisschen helfen könnt.

Es reicht mir eigentlich schon, wenn mir jemand ne Methode nennt, mit der man eine HTML-Tabelle etwas komfortabler auslesen kann. Da wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke schonmal, 

JanUlrich


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Dez 2011)

Versuchs vllt mal mit HTMLUnit. Habe noch nie damit gearbeitet, aber ich denke, damit könntest du es lösen. Musst eben die Tabelle Zeile für Zeile durchgehen und jede Zelle prüfen. Vor allem das Attribut [c]rowspan[/c] solltest du prüfen. Dann eben die Daten effizient zwischenspeichern.


----------



## JanUlrich (23. Dez 2011)

Vielen dank Tomatensalat,
hab die API noch zwar nicht ausprobiert, aber ich hab schon mal die Beschreibung gelesen und das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an (Welcome to HtmlUnit). Danke für den Tipp. :applaus:
Die API kann ich an anderen Stellen gewiss auch noch gebrauchen.

Ich probiers einfach mal damit und meld mich bei weiteren Problemen ^^

Frohe Weihnachten
wünscht 
JanUlrich


----------

